# REHAB facility -VS- OFFICE VISIT



## KHH (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello List
I need some help on understanding something----

pt is in rehab facility for xxxdays  come in cardio office, Dr orders stress,echo on 1-31-2011--- rehab facility calls and said that medicare will not pay for pt to have these services while in rehab.. They stated that Medicare was paying for servcies under part A-- I told them we billed under part B.
Need help very soon please------

so tell me why the pt cannot come in for the tests


----------



## krisfelty (Jan 27, 2011)

It may fall under Consolidated Billing rule. Check into that.

Kris Felty CPC, CCC


----------



## KHH (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks  will check into with palmetto gba


----------

